

Lenovo COO Jumps Ship To Become President And CEO At Chip Maker AMD - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/25/lenovo-coo-jumps-ship-to-become-president-and-ceo-at-chip-maker-amd/

======
rhizome
Nice. I can't wait to see the laptop world in about two years.

